# Réinitialiser les paramètres réseaux



## zic700 (30 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai enormement de problèmes avec le wifi. Je souhaites repartir à zero au niveau des réglages réseaux.
Il y a t il une commande ou des fichier bibliotheque a supprimer pour pourvoir retrouver les réglages wifi et reseaux par defaut ?

Merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (30 Janvier 2020)

Sur MacOs je suppose
Par ordre 

Re initialiser PRAM et SMC
effacer toutes les réglages wifi dans >Préférences Système > Réseau > Wifi >Avancé ..onglet Wifi et effacer tous les réseaux avec le « -« en bas du tableau.
Attention tous tes réseaux vont disparaître. Il te faut donc disposer des codes ...
Si ça coince encore
- tu tapes dans le Terminal 

```
open /Library/Preferences/SystemConfigutation/
```
Tu devrais trouver selon ton OS des fichiers plist 
Com.apple.airport.preferences.plist
NetworkInterfaces.plist
Préférences.plist 
Éventuellement un fichier préférence « old »

Copies plutôt les fichiers sur ton bureau ou ne vides pas la corbeille au cas où....
ATTENTION. Selon le fichier plist il te faudra refaire la configuration donc prudence si tu joues dans la bibliothèque .


----------



## cillab (9 Février 2020)

bonjour
avec un peut de retard quelle box tu a  adsl ou fibre
si c'est une freebox revolution, le wifi c'est pas le top
va dans ton portail  avec tes identifiants  tu te met sur wifi et tu réinitialise
sinon sur ton mac préfs
 systémes attention si tu a une alarme connectée (somfy ou autre


----------

